# Opinions of the Vox AC30CC1



## Lagocaster (Sep 15, 2018)

i got a guy who we sometimes trade gear back and forth. We have a lot of the same interests gear wise so we usually let each other know when we got something we are debateing on selling. He has a Vox AC30CC1 and I have a G&L Legacy USA SSS. He is willing to to trade the amp and around $350ish for my G&L Legacy. I’ve always had a huge interest in these amps. It’s in great condition and new tubes in it. I plan on trying the amp first but I was wondering what you guys think? Good deal or no? Let me know what you think of that model ac30 as well! 
Thanks guys!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

they are big and heavy and loud.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Are you doing the deal to flip the amp or keep it? That would determine if its a good deal or not.


----------



## Lagocaster (Sep 15, 2018)

Leaning on keep but ya never know... I also love this guitar though which is makeing me to rethink things over


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Great amps but big and heavy, which many complain about including myself. I personally hate the cab and the weight. Sound wise it is awesome but you gotta have it turned up before it starts to sing and sound nice. The times I’ve played it live it’s been in another room mic’d up. Jamming with one I set it back about 15 feet behind myself just to give the other guys and the ears a break. I don’t play it at home, just too much.


----------



## Lagocaster (Sep 15, 2018)

Ooo now that is a big let down for me because I don’t really gig and play at home all the time. I think you may have saved me from makeing a big mistake! I think I may stick with the AC15 route I was thinking on going down for that reason.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Well the size is only a concern if you have limited room in your music room. If you aren't transporting it often, the weight isn't really much of a factor anymore.

If you can't play it loud at home, then that becomes a factor haha.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I agree with the weight and volume issues noted above with AC30’s. I used to keep buying and selling them because they sound so freaking good, but then forgetting that I never really used them because they are so loud by the time you get it dialed in. I still have one, just in case I ever get the call by Queen to fill in for Brian May.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I play mine at home and find it to be a great amp. I had the C1 and the C2 at the same time and preferred the sound and size of the C1. 

The AC15 is damn heavy too... but if you play it only at home who cares about the weight.


----------



## Lagocaster (Sep 15, 2018)

Don’t think I’m going threw with it now anyway.. and buddy started to change the deal and lowball me and got mad that I wouldn’t go for it. So I’m glad this happened cause I think I would of regretted looseing that Guitar regardless how good the amp would be.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Probably a wise decision. 

There's lots of ways to scratch that Vox itch, probably with something that's a better fit than an AC30 might be in your situation. Like a used AC10 or AC15. 

And Vox being so iconic, there's quite a few 'amps in the style of' that will get you there, too. You shouldn't have to give up a guitar you really like unless you are getting the perfect amp for what you want to do with it, IMO.


----------



## Lagocaster (Sep 15, 2018)

Perfectly said High/Deaf ! That’s the route I was planning on going down. I’ve always liked the AC15 but I was always curious about the ac10.. I haven’t tried one before but the 10 inch speaker caught my attention because I’ve always used 12s. They are also a reasonable price new too.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I like the AC4 as a toy. You can crank them to the moon and get super crunchy at super low volume. 

I'd love to have an AC15 2x12 or 2x10 to run in stereo with my Fender.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lagocaster said:


> Don’t think I’m going threw with it now anyway.. and buddy started to change the deal and lowball me and got mad that I wouldn’t go for it. So I’m glad this happened cause I think I would of regretted looseing that Guitar regardless how good the amp would be.


Wait a minute, which way was the cash going?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I _love_ the sound of AC30s and keep toying with the idea of getting one. But as mentioned above, they are insanely loud and I have an early '84 JCM800 2203 so I've already got insanely loud covered - in spades. Since I only play at home it is pointless to have two moronically loud amps.

I've also considered the 2x12 version of the AC15, but I have a 1x12 AC15 and could just plug it into my 2x12 cab (with Creambacks) and get the same effect without having to put out any money. That kind of kills one of my original purposes in getting that AC15 (portability, the other was because I missed one that I stupidly let go a couple of years back) but I expect that it would sound great through my current cab.

Regardless of which way you go, Vox offers great tones and covers a ton of ground musically so you really can't go wrong. They've got their own thing going on, but that thing is special and is well worth having in your arsenal.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

The CC1 is a 1x12 combo. Weighs about 55 lbs give or take. I used to have the CC2 2x12, and yes, it was very heavy, but sounded very good. This is a more reasonable size and other than only 1 speaker (which could be swapped for a much better one for little $ IMO) I would think it sounds close to the 2x12. I like the features of the CC over the C series... YMMV. I like the switch to link the channels together in 1 input; a 'Brilliance' switch on the normal channel; a 'Dwell' switch on the Reverb section depending on the gain used with the amp; a 'Standard/Custom' switch on the Top Boost channel that changes how the Bass and Treble controls work and interact with each other; an 'Output Bias' switch on the back that reduces the wattage to 22 watts; an effects loop bypass switch. Lots to love about it.


----------

